# Ostarine - "mild yet marvellous"



## Gym-n-jits (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi All
A few months ago I posted about sides from trying an Anavar cycle which never agreed with. I experienced shortness of breath and was disappointed that my body was responding differently to when I did a cycle about ten years ago. My grandmother passed in her mid fifties, presumably from a stroke or heart attack, so I may have inherited some dodgy heart genes,lets hope not..

Last month I decided to try Ostarine as a milder alternative and am more than happy with the results.
Im 44 years, 6.2ft, have a constant weight of 96kgs (212lbs) and push weights three times a week and then do two 1h30min  martial arts sessions which are cardio intensive. 

I started with 9,5mgs for week one, 12,5 mgs week two, 15mgs three, 17.5mgs week four. Only did four  weeks because in my part of the world we are exiting winter and want my system to be ready for a higher dosed cycle come summer.

I gained 1.4 kgs (3.08lbs) over the past month which I think is pretty decent considering I never changed my diet at all and was'nt even pushing weights four/five days a week. Imagine if I left the martial arts out and added in two more weights sessions ?
The gains are 100% clean, no water at all, yes 0% bloat. In the past when on creatine and to a lesser degree on Anavar I have had a tendency to carry a little water in my face but on Ostarine my face is probably slightly leaner than usual. On the down side, I would not say there was any improvement in my strength or cardio output. Whilst working out I may have enjoyed a bit more of a pump than usual.

Sides ? On my first week I could tell that I was on something, possibly due to a slight raise bp(or it was psychosomatic), but by week two all was good despite upping dosages. I would say on days when I was busy at work and not drinking as much water I may have felt as if my bp may have been higher(felt a bit hyped up) than usual, Id then get my fluids up and be totally fine. At no point did I feel dizzy, faint or experience shortness of breath. Ostarine is not reported to raise bp but with my family history maybe I am slightly prone to some. I am genetically prone to hairloss but did not experience anything at all, no oily skin, aggression, nuts are still in place.

I will definitely be taking Ostarine again and can only imagine the results when I follow a strict diet and add in an extra day of weights per week. If you guys are able to take something stronger, go for it, enjoy. If you are looking for something that is entry level and will leave you looking like a an awesome natural athlete, then try some. Anyone stacked Ostarine with other SARMS ? Feel free to share below..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your experience; however, there is an important part of your post that can't be overlooked.

"I gained 1.4 kgs (3.08lbs) over the past month which I think is pretty decent considering I never changed my diet at all"

That's not a good thing.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Sep 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience; however, there is an important part of your post that can't be overlooked.
> 
> "I gained 1.4 kgs (3.08lbs) over the past month which I think is pretty decent considering I never changed my diet at all"
> 
> That's not a good thing.




I have been sitting at the same weight for years and was just expecting to harden up. Putting on 1.4kgs seemed decent for me, but ofcourse if anyone is used to real juice it would be nothing special.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2018)

at 44, leave sarms alone.  

If you were 24, have a blast....  But the tiny anabolic effect isnt worth it.  You could easily gain 3lbs in a month with a real diet and gym protocol.


----------



## Trump (Sep 28, 2018)

I can gain 3lb walking past a pastry shop


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Sep 29, 2018)

Trump said:


> I can gain 3lb walking past a pastry shop


Thanks for the positive input. Do remember I just wanted to harden up on something pretty clean, which I most definitely achieved. If I was aiming for bulk I would have changed my diet considerably.


----------



## Gym-n-jits (Sep 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> at 44, leave sarms alone.
> 
> If you were 24, have a blast....  But the tiny anabolic effect is'nt worth it.  You could easily gain 3lbs in a month with a real diet and gym protocol.



Interesting take on SARMS. Why would you say leave SARMS alone, do you feel they are unsafe ? Im note sure of your age, but I have been training for 26 years,  I can remember my natural pump and muscle tone I had up to about 35, after that my body has just not responded that well going it 100% natural.


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2018)

Gym-n-jits said:


> Thanks for the positive input. Do remember I just wanted to harden up on something pretty clean, which I most definitely achieved. If I was aiming for bulk I would have changed my diet considerably.



Why take drugs but not change diet for 3lb? Why not just change diet no drugs and gain more?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2018)

I’m just waiting for you to shill where you got it from so we can show you the door. 

Sarms are for people who who wear condoms to beat off.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 1, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I’m just waiting for you to shill where you got it from so we can show you the door.
> 
> Sarms are for people who who wear condoms to beat off.



Damnit.. I knew I was doing something wrong...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2018)

i spent 3yrs running sarms and peptides.  I kept telling myself that they were producing gains.  

In reality, the low dose of gh i ran for 11 months and 200mg of tes + my diet were the culprit.  I spent lots of cash, time, effort into it all.  This is the time when they all were coming out and supposedly doing big things.  

didnt amount to shit and i learned my lesson........just stick to the tried and true stuff  

GL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2018)

Gym-n-jits said:


> I have been sitting at the same weight for years and was just expecting to harden up. Putting on 1.4kgs seemed decent for me, but ofcourse if anyone is used to real juice it would be nothing special.



Let me clarify. The reason it's not good is because you said you gained weight without changing diet. 

That means whatever you gained (probably just glycogen and water), will dissapate quickly. 

Which means you gained nothing. Which kinda stinks doesn't it?


----------

